# Denver Support Group



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

This is an education and support group for people in the Denver area who suffer from social anxiety/social phobia. Along with social anxiety, we'll also discuss topics such as public speaking anxiety, self-esteem, depression, weight management, relaxation techniques, and many others.

We meet a few times a month. Our meetings consist of one member giving a brief presentation on a topic relevant to the group, and then we have a discussion. Anyone can give the presentation and you can choose to participate in the discussion or just listen. There's never any pressure to do anything. So far, we've discussed topics such as self-esteem, exposure therapy, mindfulness, and loneliness.

We just started a new group activity called Acting for the Socially Anxious where we act out a script from a movie or TV show. It's a lot of fun!

It's a fun and supportive group. It's purely a self-help group and it's by no means a substitute for therapy. None of us are professional therapists. What we can provide is a sense of normalcy, though, since all of us have issues we're trying to deal with.

And it's free!!!

http://groupspaces.com/shy


----------

